# Wacom Bamboo One CTF-430 on FreeBSD?



## wietrzny (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm considering migration to FreeBSD (or some other BSD distribution) on my netbook. My biggest concern is a graphic tablet: if it works I can think about migration from GNU/Linux. The tablet is a Wacom Bamboo One, model: CTF-430.

Has anyone managed to use this particular model in FreeBSD? Or maybe this model can be used in any other *BSD distribution. Most of the hardware in my laptop works under FreeSBIE and PC-BSD, so I assume it could work in FreeBSD too. 

Unfortunately the tablet didn't work and I couldn't find any information whether this model can be used with any distribution of BSD or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure if this helps, but we're using a CTE-650 here (also first generation) and it works just fine. If you can find out if your chipset is the same as ours, then it should work.


----------



## wietrzny (Apr 23, 2013)

Either Google doesn't understand what I'm asking or there is no real information on the chipset in our tablets.

Probably there is only one way to find out if my tablet works under FreeBSD. Maybe you could point me to the manuals you used while installing your tablet.


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 23, 2013)

wietrzny said:
			
		

> Either Google doesn't understand what I'm asking or there is no real information on the chipset in our tablets.
> 
> Probably there is only one way to find out if my tablet works under FreeBSD. Maybe you could point me to the manuals you used while installing your tablet.


You'll want to install x11-drivers/input-wacom and you'll be good to go. Ran FreeBSD on a Mac Pro dual quad core. Plugged it in, it was detected as UMS, worked just fine.

Instructions are here:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet

Hope this helps.


----------

